
Making phone batteries that last longer - elorant
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50151543
======
ars
This article is 100% fluff. It mentions "Solid state batteries" without ever
saying what they actually are.

~~~
AstralStorm
It actually does, these are batteries with solid rather than liquid or gel
polymer electrode. Hard trick to pull off if you want low weight and high
capacity - as lithium-sulphur experiments showed.

That's not even counting the entirely different manufacturing process causing
very high prices.

At least these batteries are much safer and have much better cycling
performance.

------
batuhantstkn
Quantum will solve this issue I think. Easy process, long life for batteries.

